# My Mac specs



## Daniel 1989 UK (Dec 24, 2005)

Here are my Mac specs, what do you think ? are my specs any good ?, I had a recomendation from a friend to go to a apple store and have them up my ram.


> Hardware Overview:
> Machine Name:	Mac mini
> Machine Model:	PowerMac10,2
> CPU Type:	PowerPC G4 (1.2)
> ...





> ATA Bus:
> ST9402115A:
> Capacity:	37.26 GB
> Model:	ST9402115A
> ...





> Built In Sound Card:
> Devices:
> LoadToonie:
> Inputs and Outputs:
> ...





> MATSHITA CD-RW CW-8124:
> Firmware Revision:	DACD
> Interconnect:	ATAPI
> Burn Support:	Yes (Apple Shipped/Supported)
> ...





> FireWire Bus:
> Maximum Speed:	Up to 400 Mb/sec





> ATI Radeon 9200:
> Chipset Model:	ATY,RV280
> Type:	Display
> Bus:	AGP
> ...





> DIMM0/J11:
> Size:	512 MB
> Type:	DDR SDRAM
> Speed:	PC3200U-30330
> Status:	OK


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

so, you want to know what? looks like a basic mini. about the only thing you can do is up the ram to 1gig, which is the max. what are your plans for this mini, what are you going to do with it? that is what will determine what you should do. the only other things would be to put a superdrive in and bigger faster hd.


----------



## Daniel 1989 UK (Dec 24, 2005)

I use it mainly for the internet and graphics work programs like Blender and Photoshop ( Still learning about this ) which I'm interested in for a career partically on a mac.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, for photoshop, this mac is a little underpowered, but will do fine for learning it. so i would up the ram to its max of 1gig. you can do it yourself, but from what i've seen, it is best to let apple do it, or an apple authorized repair center ( they may disscount the ram price by buying the 512mb from you. if they don't, take it and sell it to get some money back). other then that, set you lcd monitor to 1280x1024. this will give you more room for the image and photoshop toolbars.


----------

